# Moroccan Trellis Stenciled Wall



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

We recently did a 8x10 wall using Modern Masters Champagne Metallic....... Been a while since we've Stenciled Anything ,and Everything Lined up as Expected with the Register Marks.. We still checked every Pressing using the Level,and had to Fudge Everyone to have an Exact Evenness Throughout.... The wall was off just a bit and Fairly Level. The Metallic was Applied using a Sea Sponge to give a Mottled Effect. Not 100% Coverage...

This took around 4 Hours.....









































Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

michael tust said:


> we recently did a 8x10 wall using modern masters champagne metallic....... Been a while since we've stenciled anything ,and everything lined up as expected with the register marks.. We still checked every pressing using the level,and had to fudge everyone to have an exact evenness throughout.... The wall was off just a bit and fairly level. The metallic was applied using a sea sponge to give a mottled effect. Not 100% coverage... This took around 4 hours..... Michael tust


----------



## LaserLines (Jan 31, 2013)

That looks amazing!


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

seems pretty fast, but once you get going and of course having a pro do it makes sense.


----------

